#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Configurar ubiquiti na mesma rede de um router mikrotik

## wmazoni

Boa tarde, onde eu trabalho tenho um router configurado em load balance, ele distribui a rede para um switch e os computadores ligados esse switch funciona tudo normal. Estou tentando conectar um ubiquiti LR no mesmo switch, eu consigo pingar o ubiquiti na rede, consigo achar o AP na controlado unifi, mas quando conecto na rede wifi do AP o dispositivo que está na rede wifi não consegue pegar ip. Ja trouxe um tecnico que trabalha com mikrotik e ubiquiti na empresa pois ainda não obtive sucesso nesse problema. Alguém poderia me ajudar?

----------


## Nilton Nakao

No bullet configurei assim:
1- Porta RJ como Wan e bridge
2- Wlan com SSID, senha e modo AP
3- Wlan com potência em 17 dBm
4- DHCP na Wlan desativado, dessa forma todos os dispositivos conectados a ele passam direto que é gerenciado pelo switch
5- Criei um IP de acesso, como pode deixar o original de fábrica. Nem lembro mais o original.
6- Toda a minha rede é estática, queria criar em PPPoE, mas alguns celulares não aceita.

Foi dias e dias, não achei tutorial nenhum sobre o assunto. Gostoso foi sentar e respirar, só isso?

----------


## wmazoni

Bom dia, muito obrigado pela sua resposta, eu sou novo nesse mundo ubiquiti e mikrotik e alguns termos que você comentou eu não entendi. Quando você fala bullet, está querendo dizer as configurações do mikrotik ou do ubiquiti?

Eu deixei o DHCP desativado:

----------


## Nilton Nakao

wmazoni, acredito que na configuração REDE, precise estar marcado como wan e esta ligado a um cabo de rede para um switch ou lan de algum roteador. No meu caso marquei como bridge e por isso o MAC não vai para o gerenciador, mas todos os dispositivos conetados na wireless( wlan) irão. 
Cada marca, modelo e série podem mudar; o mesmo com celulares onde já peguei um fabricante, um modelo, uma versão e dois celulares mas são diferentes até no desempenho.

----------


## wmazoni

A opção WAN fica desabilitada, eu não sei o motivo.

----------

